# So, What makes a bow a good bow for finger shooting??



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

I would say a lot of it is the valley and the forgiveness.
I really like lever-bows. One of the advantages of some of the newer ones is that you can customize what you want your draw curve to look like. If it has basically zero valley into let-off, then you can get away with a higher let-off and not loose responsiveness. That can also help you not "pluck" the string.

For forgiveness, it's hard to beat a true-center bow with a 7+" brace. I don't know about the bows with training wheels, but Monster Bows did a true-center riser (the rest is centered vertically and horizontally) a number of years ago and others have carried on that tradition.

That's my $.02


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Deflex riser, long ATA, having valley on the wheels.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

1. "longer" ata. I shoot 35" hoyts right now, works pretty good with a 1 up two down lazy ring finger, shallow hook.

2. deep and well formed, smooth string grooves..Cause we sling that bowstring sideways and don't want a derail on a letdown.

3. Perfect/adjustable cam lean, because the importance of a straight cam is magnified by finger shooting compared to the majority release shooter. The parodox magnifies any problems with cam lean dramatically. 

4. Enough center serving so it don't come loose.

5 Smooth force/draw curve

6. Valley and wall however you like. 

7. Enough holding weight for a clean release.


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll echo the tip on enough center serving. Also, make sure it's served for your draw hand. As a lefty, serving going to the left has a tendency to come loose. If the string comes served that way, I always reserve it to the right.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I have one for sale if you want one. A hoyt Oasis.


----------



## Bbwmson1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dagwood_55 said:


> Besides a longer ATA, what makes one bow better for fingers than another??
> 
> Take me back to the basics.........



Mathews C4 by far the best ive experienced with in my early years of finger shooting in Nationals Championships as well as a few others who are world champions with it. I enjoyed the more forgiving Mini Max cam over the Max cam, but either one are great performing bows


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

40" ATA, 7+" BH, deflex riser & solid stops. Have an Alpine Concorde that fits the bill if interested. PM pics.


----------



## ESP1 (Aug 12, 2020)

31.5” dL. 40+” ata Solid back wall


----------



## Bobbykrieg (Oct 13, 2020)

kballer1 said:


> 40" ATA, 7+" BH, deflex riser & solid stops. Have an Alpine Concorde that fits the bill if interested. PM pics.


----------



## Bobbykrieg (Oct 13, 2020)

Still have concord


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry sold it a week ago.


----------

